# History, Christmas, 100 years ago today, for a few brief moments.



## Robert59 (Dec 26, 2014)

100 years ago today, for a few brief moments, tidings of great joy and peace crawled out of the trenches. Here's a BBC doc on the Christmas Truce of 1914. Joyeux Noel


----------



## oakapple (Dec 27, 2014)

I saw this earlier today, moving isn't it? Both my Grandfathers were in the trenches and spent the whole war out there, although thankfully of course, came back unscathed [in body anyway.]


----------

